# Dentist expat spain



## DrCC (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi there,
I am currently living in Ireland and have an interest in moving to Spain.
I would really appreciate any advice/information about the requirements needed and where to start in order to become registered etc.
Thank you


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

DrCC said:


> Hi there,
> I am currently living in Ireland and have an interest in moving to Spain.
> I would really appreciate any advice/information about the requirements needed and where to start in order to become registered etc.
> Thank you


I would suggest you start with your dentists association.


----------



## DrCC (Apr 18, 2017)

*im a dentist working in ireland, apologies


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

DrCC said:


> *im a dentist working in ireland, apologies


The British Dental Association, or the Irish Dental Association, or the Spanish one - they are all members of the Council of European Dentists.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In general terms, an EU citizen can exercise a regulated profession in another EU state by one of two processes:

1) Homologating your existing qualification through the ministry of education : This basically entails comparing your qualification with the equivalent in Spain, identifying where the qualifications overlap and studying and taking the exams for the parts that don't.

2) Recognition of your professional qualification and experience in Spain by the competent authority in Spain. This is supposedly easier and faster as it can also take into acount your work experience.

Take a look at this website for more details: Regulated professions database - European Commission


----------

